# Laubschutz



## Jennymausi (24. Sep. 2014)

Moin,
ich überlege mir gerade wie ich mir ein Laubschutz Netz über meinen Teich bauen kann. Zuerst dachte ich an Schwimmstützen ala NG, aber irgendwie gefällt mir das nicht.
Nun wollte ich in den Boden verzinkte Rohre ca. 40cm tief einbetonieren. Da rein kommen dann die Rohre gesteckt wenn das Netz aufgebaut wird. Zwischen den Rohren wird Kunstoff Ummanteltes Edelstahl Seil gespannt. Da dann das Netz drüber.
Hätte den Vorteil, dass es recht stabil ist und leicht auf und abgebaut werden kann. Auf die Rohre im Boden wollte ich in der Zeit wenn das Netz nicht aufgebaut ist Kunstoff Kappen machen, dann fällt da kein Dreck rein und die verschwinden fast in der Pflasterung bzw. im Beet.
Nur ich bin etwas ratlos welchen Durchmesser die Rohre haben sollten. Gerade bei den zwei langen Rohren (~160 - 200cm hoch), wo dann das Seil dazwischen ca. 20m lang ist zum verbinden, bekommen doch Ordentlich Druck wenn das Seil gespannt wird und das Netz drauf kommt. Auch haben wir hier bei uns im Herbst immer mal wieder Sturm. Und umknicken soll das nicht 
Für die kleinen Rohre am Rand dachte ich an 1 1/4 Zoll in den Boden und 1 Zoll Rohre zum reinstecken, sind damit dann 2,2mm "Luft" zwischen den beiden.
Für die beiden langen Rohre in der mitte wollte ich was stabileres nehmen. 2 Zoll einbetonieren und 1 1/2 Zoll reinstecken, sind da dann 4,7mm "Luft"  - wackelt das zu sehr?
Ich hoffe auch, dass die Außen und Innendurchmesser wirklich so sind wie angegeben. 
Andere Rohre habe ich nicht gefunden wo es passt - und die es so einfach zu kaufen gibt.
Die Zeichnung ist etwas verunglückt mit Paint - verzeiht 
Vielleicht hat jemand noch eine bessere Idee - noch sind die Eichenblätter an den Bäumen 

 










Zoll Außendurchmesser mm Innendurchmesser mm
1               *33,7*                                    27,2
1 1/4          42,4                                    *35,9*
1 1/2          *48,3*                                    41,8
2                60,3                                     *53*
2 1/2          76,1                                     68,8
3                88,9                                     80,8
4              114,3                                      105,3












Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Tanny (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Stefan, 
warum willst Du dss so aufwändig gestalten?....gerade, wenn Ihr viel mit Wind zu kämpfen habt?

Laub fällt doch nur eine relativ kurze Zeit im Jahr. 
Warum nimmst Du nicht einfach ein (nicht zu feines, damit sich nichts drin verheddert) Netz und 
legst es direkt über die Wasseroberfläche, ohne es groß zu spannen?

Damit es nicht unter dem Eigengewicht und dem Laubgewicht ins Wasser zieht, kann man es doch am 
Ufer  mit ein paar Heringen fixieren?

Zwischendurch fasst man es einfach mal mit 2 Leuten an, zieht es ab,
läßt das Laub am Ufer rausfallen und legt es zurück?

....oder mache ich da einen Denkfehler?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Jennymausi (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,
Hier stehen einige sehr große Eichenbäume, da fallen so viele Blätter, das würde nicht klappen sonst. Das Netz muss so wie ein Zelt über den Teich damit die Blätter runter wehen können. Wenn die erst mal mit dem Wasser kontakt haben saugen die sich voll und dann bekomm ich das Nezt nicht mehr aus dem Teich. Nährsoff Eintrag usw...
Nene, da soll ein "Zeit" drüber - nur woraus bauen ist die Frage


----------



## lotta (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Stefan, 
warum spannst Du das Netz nicht einfach mit Hilfe Deiner Bäume anstatt der Pfosten?
So habe ich es zumindest gemacht, klappt prima.
Oder stehen die Bäume zu weit entfernt?
Gruß Bine


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Stefan

Mir ist das mit dem Netz zu aufwändig und daher überlege ich mir so was zu bauen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-schwimmend-mit-skimmer.40749/#post-449215

Ist vielleicht auch was für dich...

Viele Grüße,

Knut

PS: wegen der Rohre würde ich zu einem Metallbauer vor Ort gegen. Die haben die Erfahrung und manchmal auch passende Reste


----------



## jolantha (26. Sep. 2014)

Hallo, 
es gibt bei Baumaterialien Styroporblöcke, davon habe ich zwei, jeder 70 x 100 cm, die kommen auf den Teich, in die Mitte, und dann Netz drüber gespannt,
und  an den Rändern mit Heringen befestigt. 
Wir haben eine Herstellerfabrik in der Nähe, da konnte ich die günstig erwerben. 
Ob normale Baumärkte sowas auch haben ?? Nachschauen. 
Ist praktisch, und schnell auf -und abgebaut.
Bei meiner Teichgröße  müssen wir aber immer 6 Leute sein, wird dann gleich mit ner Grillfete verbunden. 
Als Beispiel guck hier : 
http://www.giessener-daemmstoffe.de/index.php/produkte/eps-bloecke#.VCUgOFfMHQo

Muß eben jeder mal in seiner Gegend suchen


----------

